# Building Darla (Red Hornet)...



## Saving Tempest

Not a huge departure but I thought I'd try and document the build up of my straightbar Red Hornet over a couple or three months.

In the morning I'll round up all the pictures I took while the computer with my the card reader for my camera was down.


----------



## Saving Tempest

First of all, these are things that have arrived or are coming.

Danny the schwinn freak sold me a new large badge.





I'm buying some DX fenders and Sun rims with Kenda whitewalls from frank 71 from this CABE ad:

https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/kustom-47-d-x-for-parts.119460/



​If you would, please help him finish that sale, it's a really nice project.

THIS is coming next month as well, from Bicyclebones!





This came from rodeo 1988 this month, a very nice Schwinn speedo, need a cable!



​I already had the excellent red repro Schwinn chubby grips from Bicyclebones, out of this world nice!




A new Hornet decal from our leader (sm2501)...




And of course, *Darla, *also from Danny the schwinn freak!


----------



## Saving Tempest

There is a springer that will go on later that I bought from Jay81 and some AS pedals from Slothagese to replace the half ladies from a Breeze, half similar but unknown ones. I also have a spare pair of ladies Schwinn Cross capped pedals, also from Jay81.


----------



## Scribble

Sweet build !


----------



## Saving Tempest

I've got a lot of work ahead on all of my bikes, as well as my bike stand.


----------



## Saving Tempest

One Sanyo generator set headlight and the Schwinn speedometer head I bought from Dave Laidecker and rodeo1988 respectively installed on the neck!

No images yet, tried to reload the computer with the card reader, got problems again.

Trying to get the badge screws out to change the badge over, that hasn't happened yet either.


----------



## Saving Tempest

The idea is to eventually make a Delta Rocket light the generator headlight with backup battery power. The fenders aren't there for that yet.

And YES, so far it looks GOOOOD.


----------



## Saving Tempest

I should go ahead and install the AS pedals while it's in the living room.


----------



## Danny the schwinn freak

I miss that bike. I’m glad it went to a good home!


----------



## Freqman1

Heck I would just put a set of pedals and grips on it and call it a day! V/r Shawn


----------



## Saving Tempest

It already does, last month.


----------



## Saving Tempest

Yay! Finally fixed this computer properly and I can post pictures again.


----------



## Saving Tempest

I'm just getting reloading my HP with Windows 7, this is the main one with a card reader. I had to completely reinstall and change the primary partition size (maximum is 450 MB. and that manages to solve the problem with Windows Updates failing to install at all, that and selecting which updates to do first)

YAY!.


----------



## Saving Tempest

I get paid Friday and the Shelby rack came today so hopefully by mid-December I'll have all the painting done for now as soon as I do some light sanding on the two spots where the chrome was messy and it was a little rusty, enough time to use the Rustoleum rust reformer on those spots and paint tomorrow, probably Colonial Red to match the fenders and chainguard.

I suppose I need to start a thread called Transforming Tess, if I haven't already started one for her.


----------



## Saving Tempest

The Tess thread is there now, and we WAIT for parts for Darla.

In case some of you haven't figured it out, it's a D-15, and D is also for DARLA HOOD, the darling queen of the Little Rascals/Our Gang, flame of Alfalfa, who was a fine singer and actress long afterward until her tragic passing at 47 in 1979.


----------



## Saving Tempest

Think I smile too much?

I think I will have a tank next month    That will be explained later.


----------



## Saving Tempest

Or maybe it won't. But the 9 hole DX rack repro from Bicyclebones came today and the fenders and rims/tires are coming soon now that the payment got there.

Soap operas are okay, but the Guiding Light ended ten years ago and they had to bring back Marlena and her evil twin.


----------



## Saving Tempest

It will after all. Now I need a Delta Rocket Ray in any condition but with a full shell, cheap condition is best and I'll work on it if needed. The DX ducktail fenders, rims and tires are on their way!


----------



## Saving Tempest

The generator thing isn't going as smoothly as I had hoped...don't think I got it on there right.



 

I have the DX rack at least.


----------



## GTs58

I believe the generators go on the left side if my memory is still on the right side.


----------



## Saving Tempest

I don't know, guess I'll have to be a modern man and READ THE INSTRUCTIONS :eek:


----------



## Saving Tempest

The good news today is that I have my fenders, a tank is on hold to work on and I will have a Delta Rocket Ray!

So I am officially the luckiest (overgrown) kid on the block


----------



## Saving Tempest

I'm going to pull the generator bottle off for now...I'm hoping to see if I can get a cable on the speedometer now that I have a few sitting around...thanks @rrtbike !


----------



## Saving Tempest

*Fenders!*


----------



## Rivnut

With a bike named Darla, I'm thinking it is a Hornette, not a Hornet.


----------



## Saving Tempest

All my bikes have feminine names, but like women are also actors and comedians, Darla would be a D-series.

Tempest was named after a Pontiac 4-door I owned but never got on the road (bad cam lobe, spurted oil when I revved her, too much to spend), also a girls name (or a famous stripper, take your pick).

Germaine, my 1995 Cruiser SS - feminization of German (Arnold and Schwinn were Germans)

Theresa/Tess - my 1946 Shelby Traveler (think Tess Trueheart)

Rosa, my 60s red and white cantilevered Rollfast

Beryl (1951 Rollfast project) - green gemstone, also the name of Mrs. Patmore the head of the kitchen staff on Downton Abbey.

The 26" middleweight ladies Huffy project is named Holly...Holly Huffy.

Hey, Paul McCartney's old Land Rover was named Helen Wheels...


----------



## Saving Tempest

I got the payment sent to tech549 for the pair of Hawthorne crossbraced handlebars I will clean up and probably rechrome for Tempest later down the road, and I got the payment for my NOS Delta Rocket Ray for Darla and waiting to hear about a couple jewel reflectors and have to get some hardware to mount the fenders and rack this week.

I covered the speedometer over to protect it and the bare drive socket so I could chain it up out back and free the living room up some. When I get to putting the fenders and headlight on I'll bring it back in. So far it hasn't snowed again, however, Germaine is chained up to the TV antenna mast at the front of the house and I had to carefully get the fallen icicles out of the rear wheel...I need to tarp it.


----------



## Saving Tempest

The TANK is on it's way, maybe by Thursday! Just waiting for news on the light and reflectors....


----------



## Saving Tempest

I'm having trouble with the screws I got, Bicyclebones is sending me the correct hardware...the slotted screw in the fork is stuck. Meanwhile a big thanks to notabot for getting the tank here quickly and as advertised. I know it will need a bit of work but it will be worth it in the end.

The Rocket Ray and reflectors are on their way now.


----------



## Saving Tempest

It's here as well as the reflectors, the fender reflector is still a little loose, figure it needs another washer on the outside.

I'm not sure where to drill the holes for a Rocket Ray on a front DX fender, I'll wait until I can mount the fender and place it by eye.


----------



## Saving Tempest




----------



## Saving Tempest

Thanks to:

Notabot - Straightbar tank
tech549 - handlebars
bicyclebones - Rocket Ray


----------



## Saving Tempest

Forgot the reflectors - bicyclebones


----------



## Danny the schwinn freak

Looking good. I love that bike. Glad it went to a good home. Can’t wait to see it done.


----------



## Saving Tempest

I got the correct nuts and bolts from Bicyclebones today, we will soon see.


----------



## Saving Tempest

Thanks again to Bicyclebones, I have this complete Hornet decal set and a second Rocket Ray next month (one for Darla, one for Beryl).






Now I need to fix the two holes, get the paint and template and fix the horn.


----------



## Saving Tempest

I'm going to have to wait for the LBS to open on Tuesday to install those DX fenders...I don't have 3 hands, maybe 1 1/2 with a bum thumb and I'm not bungling it.

Should have no problem with the speedometer.


----------



## Saving Tempest

Need someone that knows to fill me in...does this point to the front or rear?


----------



## Saving Tempest

If the connector faces to the back the cable won't reach, but I can't get it to screw onto the speedometer at this point anyhow.


----------



## rrtbike

I believe the cable should run down the fork and screw into the top of the drive. So looks like you need to rotate it so it points toward the top.


----------



## rrtbike

Very nice looking Schwinn by the way!


----------



## Saving Tempest

It doesn't seem to go on that way, unless I'm supposed to take the cone nut off to put it on.

And thanks, frank71 sold me the like new rims and tires, it's all his fault


----------



## GTs58

On the Huret made pieces you sometimes need to use washers to space it out. Then I needed a longer axle so I said forget it! Bike had a rack on it so that was probably the limit for the axle length.


----------



## Saving Tempest

I've got plenty of axle, they are S2 I believe. IU'm got to finish securing the brake arm and then I think I've almost got it, other than that.


----------



## rrtbike

Saving Tempest said:


> It doesn't seem to go on that way, unless I'm supposed to take the cone nut off to put it on.
> 
> And thanks, frank71 sold me the like new rims and tires, it's all his fault



You do not take the cone off.


----------



## rrtbike

Looking at your speedometer pic. The dial turns to the right. And so I think you should mount the drive on the right so it turns clockwise.
Some speedometer heads I have had run to the left. Therefore counterclockwise. So need to be mounted on the left.
Cable should mount to drive on top either way.
That's my understanding, but I am no expert by any means.


----------



## Saving Tempest

rrtbike said:


> View attachment 760704
> Looking at your speedometer pic. The dial turns to the right. And so I think you should mount the drive on the right so it turns clockwise.
> Some speedometer heads I have had run to the left. Therefore counterclockwise. So need to be mounted on the left.
> Cable should mount to drive on top either way.
> That's my understanding, but I am no expert by any means.



I can try the right side mount but the speedometer kinda looks good on the left (and I'm a leftie) and something would go over the bolt.


----------



## Saving Tempest

It reaches in the other direction but *connecting* it at the speedometer was the problem. It reached but wouldn't screw on, sort of like TV cables.


----------



## Saving Tempest

The chain is a little slack on both Schwinns right now.


----------



## rrtbike

So....sounds like wrong cable and drive for that speedometer.
Keep looking... You will get it.
Just curious...what wheelset are you running?


----------



## Saving Tempest

I've got others...you sent them after all.

The wheelset is Sun/Kenda from Frank71's former DX project.


----------



## Saving Tempest

W..a....i.......t.............i...........nnnnnnggg while she sits at the shop. He is closed on Mondays like the barber.


----------



## Saving Tempest

It's getting warmer now...like I'm all Oh boy oh boy here.


----------



## Saving Tempest

All of my decals and stuff came before the weekend! My Delta 4-way arrived at the same time but I'm not sure which bike that's going on yet. I bought the second Rocket Ray for Beryl.


----------



## Saving Tempest




----------



## Saving Tempest

The straightbar tank is at the Ford body shop awaiting a look and estimate from the head body guy, he was out yesterday but he's good with bikes and I go there after the excellent job and very short turnaround on a Chevy I had 15 years ago...I was at the medical clinic and a woman had just paid her insurance premium at the agent across the lot and promptly backed into my car.

Not only did I get the fasted claim service EVER, the Ford Contour I was loaned had the same platform basically as the 1986 Tempo I owned before, same shifting and transmission so it wasn't hard to get used to, I just preferred the shift on the column instead of the floor.

You really couldn't tell from looking that the grille had ever been hit and the paint was perfect.

It's been rainy this week, which is better than snow because it's wet but not frozen and slick, I can get about on my bikes.


----------



## Saving Tempest

The DX fenders I got for it apparently have some problems with the length of the braces, those are coming, I was at the shop a couple days ago and they are mostly on and it looks MARVELOUS so far!

I also have the white over maroon-ish large headbadge I got from Danny the Schwinn freak over there being put on. The shop is closed Mondays so it will be a little bit longer.


----------



## Saving Tempest

I installed one of my two Rocket Rays on Tempest while I was at it and I'm trying to get the front fender brace on right again, the LBS guy moved it and added extensions years ago and I still don't know why.

It looks like the same one that came with the bike...


----------



## Saving Tempest

Aha! I was right about having flat braces at one point! She didn't come that way though.


----------



## Saving Tempest

Well, the braces the LBS ordered for the DX fenders apparently were still not the right size so he sent them back and reordered  The good news is that he agrees, they look absolutely beautiful on the bike.


----------



## Saving Tempest

Be nice if the LBS guy would just let his pride go and figure it out. He asked for X dollars for parts and labor, I paid that already, Frank71 told me what the brace measurements are based on one of his straightbars with the same fenders and I'd like to ride it again before I die.


----------



## Saving Tempest

Well, I went over there and in front of his wife and mother got him to commit to finishing with the fenders on Tuesday or I was just taking it home. I paid what he wanted for the parts some time ago and the labor by May and it's really been nearly three months if I go back and look it up. Before I die is preferable.

Sheesh.


----------



## Freqman1

Probably could have saved a lot of money and time doing it yourself. V/r Shawn


----------



## Saving Tempest

I have damaged nerves in my right hand from spraying out a late 70s color TV and no stand. I would have if I could have. It was also a three-handed job that way. I do anything else I can, bikes, stereos or computers. He did have a lot of work to do but gee whiz.

Some days I think he's learning it. As well he should be.


----------



## Saving Tempest

Rocket Ray #3!


----------



## JimRoy

How’s the overall build going?  Do you need any help?   JimRoy.


----------



## Saving Tempest

All I've really got left is to repair the two holes in the bottom of the tank, repair the horn with a modification to fire it from the handlebars and paint the tank.


----------



## Saving Tempest

The front is a kludge because he still didn't get the right length... @frank 71 ???













No badge screws...need them





No brake strap either. I should have taped it in place.





Other than that, it rides like a dream but I need that brake strap. I saved my last Rocket Ray (for now) AND the rack (from @bicyclebones) to put on this bike and I suppose the  Delta 4-way eventually @rodeo1988  (for now I'll mount the rack and try to rig the other Delta Hubabuba back there like I did on Tempest (@kirk thomas  thank you very much) and the newer headbadge courtesy of @Danny the schwinn freak

The tank will be worked on soon to fix the holes in the bottom and paint (@Notabot for that one).

The fenders are a little scratched up but I also look SWELL and when I get the front braces done I can thank @Boris for the fasteners.

That's a lot of where it's @


----------



## Saving Tempest

I wish I had written the combination down somewhere though...four months later I can't remember it.


----------



## Saving Tempest

oops, that line across the screen thing again and a double post...IE 11 Windows 7


----------



## Saving Tempest

So...where do I get some headbadge screws for this bike? I tried the True Value hardware store and couldn't find something to work in three rows of nuts, bolts, screws and specialty fasteners.


----------



## GTs58

Saving Tempest said:


> So...where do I get some headbadge screws for this bike? I tried the True Value hardware store and couldn't find something to work in three rows of nuts, bolts, screws and specialty fasteners.




It's a #2 or 3 round head sheet metal screw. Metacortex posted the specs here some where, so maybe do a search for Schwinn head badge screw and his id.


----------



## Saving Tempest

Well, the guy helping me looked at it and just didn't come up with something among the entire Hillman set. He has been there more than 35 years and is trying to retire...I've known him since I was a teenager and he has found a lot of parts for me, even electronics related stuff Radio Shack didn't carry.

If I saved them I lost them. I'm trying to remember the combination after four months too.


----------



## Saving Tempest

Nothing but spacing and no Metacortex even though I specifically entered his ID.

I just want the screws.


----------



## Sven

Saving Tempest said:


> Nothing but spacing and no Metacortex even though I specifically entered his i.d..
> 
> I just want the screws.




This might have what your are looking for.
https://www.micromark.com/Round-Screws-Package-of-25

Your bike is looking great. It just takes a while for a project to come together. You'll get there


----------



## Saving Tempest

What do I do with the other 23 screws? That's 10 bucks for two screws...


----------



## Sven

Saving Tempest said:


> What do I do with the other 23 screws? That's 10 bucks for two screws...



Drop and loose one and , build 11 more schwinns..just kidding
heres one more place they sell by the bulk as well . 100 pcs.. but they are cheaper. I dont know about there shipping cost. Im not sure if its the correct screws
http://www.microfasteners.com/self-tapping-sheet-metal-and-wood-screws.html


----------



## Saving Tempest

The washer is leaking, I'm on my last pair of briefs and mother would have me committed.

The cat would also object


----------



## Sven

Saving Tempest said:


> The washer is leaking, I'm on my last pair of briefs and mother would have me committed.
> 
> The cat would also object



Check my previous post, I edited it and added another source


----------



## Freqman1

Saving Tempest said:


> The washer is leaking, I'm on my last pair of briefs and mother would have me committed.
> 
> The cat would also object



Ok from now on I don’t have any bad days! Hope things start looking up for ya. V/r Shawn


----------



## Saving Tempest

Mom and I went to the laundromat at least...I'm gonna have to wait for the washer. The dryer works great so I took the clothes home wet. She got me a couple loaves of bread and a small watermelon as wel as we found a new three pack of briefs in my size at the thrift store, of all things. I was afraid that if I tried to use the washer again the leakage wouldn't be small this time, and I've had that happen before. Now I can make it until next Sunday when my brother in law has the day off.

Now if I can pick my own bike lock...


----------



## GTs58

Saving Tempest said:


> Nothing but spacing and no Metacortex even though I specifically entered his i.d..
> 
> I just want the screws.





Figures. I never have any luck with the search feature here. Lowes is the worst I've seen and not sure why ours here doesn't work that great. I'll give it a shot and see what I come up with. Ace is the place if they have the correct screws.


----------



## GTs58

Okay, the search feature here, and I'm sorry to say it, sucks. I went thru more than a 100 of Metacortex's posts and found the chart.

Here it is buddy!  And here is the thread.   https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/w...schwinn-head-badge-screws.106965/#post-700365


----------



## Saving Tempest

No Lowe's here, Home Depot (they sell in packages), I don't go to Walmart, Ace here is my former landlord's lumberyard and not likely, I'll print the image and go to the True Value store again.


----------



## GTs58

I was referring to Lowes search feature being the worst. A lumber and hardware store that has a Martha Stewart Bed and Bath type person set up their search engine for construction materials.


----------



## Saving Tempest

The ACE has far fewer hardware choices, lots of wood, varnish and paint.

The True Value has a HUGE Hillman drawer system.


----------



## Saving Tempest

I'll go there now and try again, armed with that chart.

When I get home I'll solve the fender brace problem, they're attached with nuts.


----------



## Saving Tempest

I left the description on the phone, none of the main cats are in.


----------



## Saving Tempest

My brother in law got the screw off and I located the fender brace hardware @Boris sold me a while back so now I can finish getting the braces and rack on right and prepare to drill for the Rocket Ray.

Where is it? I have a lot of stuff in here, haven't found it yet and I promised the bottom mount to a member with the handlebar flashlight holder.

Then again, if I weren't so loud I might just lose myself!


----------



## Saving Tempest

The headbadge screw problem is SOLVED, thanks to @Jesse McCauley


----------



## Saving Tempest

Okay, I sat down and finally got the braces on, I hope I didn't mix them...I spent an hour swearing at then last of the fasteners Boris sold me because I couldn't squeeze down to use the lock washer and then get the nut on (I REALLY don't have the right hand after the nerves got killed some)...so I gave up and fit a plastic center lock nut on and said the heck with that,, put the wheel back on and adjusted the braces and fender to fit equally and point straight.

The other rear brace wasn't that fussy and I have to attach them and the rack now. Then I'll temporarily cover over the two small holes in the bottom of the tank and put it on for an ugly show for a while. I have to locate the third Rocket Ray and worry about drilling the fender later.

I spent the night fussing again making a brake strap from plumber's tape then finding a screw and nut.

Now I have the front wheel on and can get the back one on as well then work on attaching the rack and rear fender.

Until I can actually find the battery charger I can't take pictures.

It's 4:30 am though, I'm pretty tired, and I know I'm not pretty.


----------



## Saving Tempest

Okay, good news. By sheer chance I found the DIY brake strap and mom as usual was right, it was where I left it last night. Boy did I need sleep.

That's on, the wheel is tightened up and I have the bolts in and used my old standby painter's tape to hold them and the braces in place while I turned the bike back over. Now I can install the rack. According to my guide picture from frank71 of his '48 the rack arms mount first and then the braces.


----------



## Saving Tempest

Found where my charger was hiding too.


----------



## Santee

Your project is coming along nicely. I have a Hornet also 1952. But not original paint. I am hoping to some day find a nice frame like yours.


----------



## Saving Tempest

It seems like there was a straightbar frame for sale here...


----------



## Saving Tempest

I dropped a bolt on the floor somewhere and that's holding up the other side, and then I haven't found the other collar piece. Too many long nights and a messy house, have to tackle it. And three bikes in the living room is a bit much, I have no garage and the shed is already full.


----------



## Saving Tempest

I tackled that other side and have to finish attaching the rack collar and that part is done.









I should manually focus more, I guess that Canon is lazy.


----------



## Saving Tempest

Yes, I have THREE bikes in the living room again.


----------



## Saving Tempest

That's my little radio taped on for oldies and ball games! And now that I have a new cable lock that I actually have a combination for I can lock her up on her own and anywhere


----------



## Saving Tempest

Saddlebags...


----------



## Saving Tempest

It's sorta ugly but for now they won't go anywhere.


----------



## Saving Tempest

It's really late, I'll see about adding a front basket later today.


----------



## Saving Tempest

I'll take the 3-LED Bell thing off Rosa for now (the seat post won't stay up so I borrowed all this for Darla) and for now I'm finished.


----------



## frank 81

It's a Beauty!!


----------



## Saving Tempest

Thanks!


----------



## Saving Tempest

I finally got the rack properly attached and rode it yesterday, now I have a FLAT TIRE...


----------



## Saving Tempest

I made arrangements with the bike shop owner to get the flat fixed and add liners and Slime. I'll hopefully get her back on the road next week. Walking it downtown wasn't easy on me though, I had to get her there before 4 pm and walking home made me rather sore and tired. I assumed the tube might not survive or it would have to be replaced anyway but I had to be careful with the tire and rim and it took forever.


----------



## bladerunner1955

Saving Tempest said:


> The generator thing isn't going as smoothly as I had hoped...don't think I got it on there right.
> 
> View attachment 722906
> 
> I have the DX rack at least.
> 
> View attachment 722905



You need a nice original paint tank for this beauty your putting together and I have one.


----------



## Saving Tempest

I just sent mine off to be repaired and sandblasted though, and I live on a fixed income that's budget first come first served after the regular bills. Christmas is coming and if you look at my Project Rides threads you'll see I just sent a 1956 Columbia off to my sister's husband and have a '95 deluxe Schwinn springer and c.1966 ladies Huffy to go plus my Shelby and '51 Rollfast. I wanted to replate my Torrington crossbraced bars for Tempest as well. Or at the least get the brace that pooope dout of the ones it has back in and spot welded on the bottom.

I got this one because so far at $220 and a fair price for repairs and cleanup for painting I can afford to finish this over some time. I appreciate your offer though, thank you.


----------



## Saving Tempest

Thanks to @Danny the schwinn freak and @Jesse McCauley for selling me the headbadge and the screws! I finally got the badge on


----------



## Saving Tempest

Progress on my tank...Dayton Vintage Speed says they finally freed the horn assembly and of course the battery holder is beyond redemption although but he's checking out the button assembly (which for me is for looks as I use externally fired horns but somebody might want to fix it properly after I've pedaled off). Now he's set to match up and replace the damaged section of the tank.


----------



## Saving Tempest

I've had some difficulties keeping the fender brace bolts together, so far I've lost four. The front right rear fastener took a hike of late.


----------



## Saving Tempest

Surprise!

Darla's tank is primered and drying!










Yet another awesome job by Tim Robbins @Dayton Vintage Speed !


----------



## Goldenrod

Saving Tempest said:


> The Tess thread is there now, and we WAIT for parts for Darla.
> 
> In case some of you haven't figured it out, it's a D-15, and D is also for DARLA HOOD, the darling queen of the Little Rascals/Our Gang, flame of Alfalfa, who was a fine singer and actress long afterward until her tragic passing at 47 in 1979.




Trivia question: How did Froggy die? Killed delivering papers on the back of his Cushman scooter.  His buddy u-turned in front of a truck while learning to drive  on Froggy's new scooter.  He was not killed.


----------



## Saving Tempest

Well, I knew that most of them didn't have a good time of it, only Spanky lived a fairly long life, but let's not bum this thread out a lot.

Did you manage to go back in the thread and see what it looked like before?

That is four posts back at #110.


----------



## Saving Tempest

By the way, does anybody know if the non-horn button plug for the canti tank is similar or the same?


----------



## Saving Tempest

I had a large problem with Darla today.. I found Darla's front end is coming apart or something,

Darla's speedometer mount was loose at first but I couldn't figure anything else out, went to the restaurant nearby for dinner and when I started for home (tool cold to want to go all the way to the grocery store over a mile away to pay the utilities) I noticed the entire fork had play left and right but was controllable so I pedalled it home slowly.

Maybe the bottom nut is loose, or maybe ??? I really don't know what happened and it was a bit scary getting home.


----------



## Sven




----------



## Saving Tempest

Yes, kemo sabe, but what does it mean? Will the rustlers beat me up again in the box canyon?


----------



## Saving Tempest

Not only that but when I turned her over water ran out of the speedometer, quite a bit of it.


----------



## Saving Tempest

I'll see if I can tghten up the fork nut any.


----------



## Saving Tempest

Well, I took the wheel off, and as I feared the entire fork swivels left and right independently of the bars, it's not just the fender. Nuts. I wonder if the stem bolt is damaged...I'm not going into that until later today.

As for the speedometer, I fear the worst and should have covered it over during the snow and rain...I had some condensation inside the lens but gee whiz.

It's cold and has snowed some, but no Polar Vortex and stuff!


----------



## Saving Tempest

I might try one of my spare stems if need be.


----------



## Saving Tempest

I took the stem out and removed the bolt. The camera battery was near death so this is really all I got before it shut down.






It doesn't look sheared off...but the end doesn't seem all that long either (the greasy part).

I have to compare it to the other stem I have left now to see.


----------



## Saving Tempest

The bolt on the other stem is actually SHORTER, and the stem for it looks to be the same length when I hold it next to the one on Darla. Potential bad news. Unless I take the fork out I probably won't know any more about things. I sure hope the *fork* isn't the problem!


----------



## Saving Tempest

Not sure I can manhandle the slotted crew on the fork if I need to right now, I don't feel as well as I'd like. I would sure like some advice.


----------



## Saving Tempest

YAY! I managed to just put it together again like before, no parts needed and it's whole again! I don't know why it came apart, never seen one do that before and was surprised it just worked like that.

Now I need to put a taillight on it and find a way to add the saddlebags back on so that they don't cause problems and then add a Rocket horn that will soon be here. When the tank is done, so will Darla be.

That taillight is going to be a Delta 4-way.


----------



## Saving Tempest

Something is scraping when I turn but I assume it's fender related, I'll fix that. It's locked outside again and the cat is happy to have more room.


----------



## OZ1972

Going to be a nice ride


----------



## Saving Tempest

It will be again, maybe next week, but I tried and failed to get it back together correctly myself and it's at the bike shop. Hoped to be able to pay him today but it have to wait until Wednesday or later (closed Mondays and Tuesdays).


----------



## Saving Tempest

She's home! Now I'm transferring the horn and trying to put the panniers back on.



And no troubles with the front end! I rode across town with her and thoroughly enjoyed myself.


----------



## Saving Tempest

Only the Delta 4-way to go and DARLA'S DONE! As soon as I can fix one of the other two Rocket horns I will repaint it and install it on Rosa.

I'm not installing that 4-way without some help though. Drilling the fender right is not my favorite job.


----------



## Saving Tempest

Some help needed here...

It has been raining a good bit here this year. My problem is that if I turn the bike upside down water pours from the head tube. I need to fix this.


----------



## BFGforme

Don't leave it outside and that will cure that problem!


----------



## Saving Tempest

Okay, Shirley.


----------



## Saving Tempest

Seriously, taint supposed to be water in there. I know she's 65 and has a double jointed kickstand but there is only room for one bike project at a time in this humble hovel. Two was cramping Socks' style. And I made a hitching post for them hosses at the back left end and two out front. Also, hauling bikes up the doorsteps is a bit difficult sometimes.


----------



## Sven

cheapest route 
https://www.amazon.com/casa-pura-Waterproof-Tarpaulin-Multiple/dp/B073TYQ59S


----------



## Saving Tempest

Dude, I've had a membership at Bi-Mart since 1981. Tarps are no problem. There are four bikes out there and only one has this problem. What am I supposed to do with the tarp when I'm in a hurry to get somewhere?




And I had one for a long time, it was meant to keep snow off the two up front before I adopted more.


----------



## Sven




----------



## Saving Tempest

Let's show you something, Sven.













I've got Germaine and Rosa chained to the TV mast up front and that stand is supposed to handle six bikes...ain't happening. Adding panniers/saddlebags assures that. Those are two old broken folding tables with that hanging bike rack upside down and but for nuts and bolts I think the rack part cost me all of $10 on Craigslist, if at all.

Now the rains were plenty and although there wasn't much snow the lawn got to be a jungle. My mower is kaput, I had to have a neighbor help me and I'll finish trimming as soon as I get line next week, when I get PAID.

I'm not unhappy about the lawn, the rain was a BLESSING after what we went through the last three years...drought, Snowmageddon and finally a good wet April and the water levels in the reservoirs are not only full but they have to let off the excess, this is a good thing and the farmers on the canals will get their nominal 4 acre feet this year. We should have great crops this year barring disease and insects.

But that's what I have. Now here is the spring cleaning situation in the living room right now that I'm working to wrap up.









I'm trying to fix the vacuum cleaner as well. Everything on the floor is broom and dustpan.

So if you have this idea that I'm Speedy Bicycle Building and Repair, or that the LBS ISN'T closing in one month from today and I'm not rushed, please reconsider. I know you are kidding.

PS Every year hornets or wasps start building a next in my shed coming in via the vents at the top and I finally have to spray the nexts once more and put screen door mesh over them to stop it. They get into the house and pose a problem for the kids and grandkids here everyday. I have to watch out for them if I go in there. There are a couple nail ends sticking from the ceiling that they build nests on. This too must get fixed.

PPS I've lost 3 of my four computers to power supply failure or other stuff in the last week and I'm left with the crappiest one until I get another going.


----------



## Saving Tempest

And I just got the vacuum back together. We'll see about the rest.


----------



## Saving Tempest

Question: Which one of these templates on eBay do you prefer?

https://www.ebay.com/itm/STENCIL-RE...NN-HORNET-STRAIGHTBAR-FRAME-TANK/264297037378

https://www.ebay.com/itm/STENCIL-RE...SCHWINN-HORNET-STRAIGHT-BAR-TANK/283412454241


----------



## Saving Tempest

Second question: Can I get somebody to paint it for me?


----------



## Saving Tempest

I'm doing some of the painting, flat white, and I'll have a new 3V horn in the tank next month but the rest of it has got to wait as I need to make sure I have FOOD, it's my 53rd birthday June 26th and no hunger strikes for me...

Still have the water issue...he says just turn it over and drain it...yeah right, it's not all that easy to do that and I'm not into scraping it up to heck and back.

Back to the Shelby thread...


----------



## Saving Tempest

PS Nothing was really fixed. The bottom bracket still scrapes and I suspected bearings. I got out of this with less of a cost than I thought but would have preferred paying more and getting it FIXED. I will have to tackle it next month of take it to Nampa at the next nearest LBS (35 miles away).










(That's Spot photobombing )


----------



## Saving Tempest

This weekend I got the painting template for the tank and today I got the gold Schwinn script logos from Bicyclebones. I can finish the job.


----------



## Saving Tempest




----------



## Saving Tempest




----------



## Saving Tempest

*It's a start.*


----------

